# GCFC Hog Roast @ The BSH today



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

FRIENDS of the GCFC, (Gulf Coast Fishing Connection), are invited to Old Flat Heads BSH today May 11 for a hog roast and fish fry. Jarod, "DrifterFisher" brought a 250 pound pig over yesterday, we dug a hole in my back yard, by the bayou, put some concrete blocks around, put a bunch of good, dry oak wood in and started cooking at 12 Noon. Jarod figures 24 hours and the piggy will be ready to eat.


Some other friends have brought some freshly caught fish. Michelle, "Rock Lobster" and Dalton will be frying, grilling and blackening on request.

Starts around 2PM, eat around 4PM on. BYOB. Help Jarod pay for the food that fat piggy ate, by dropping some cash in the jar.

Details and/or directions to the BSH, call Tom at 572 1225


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Will give you a call Tom, sounds great.


----------

